# What is the difference between a massage bar and...



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

a lotion bar?

Is there a difference?


 I've just made some and I'm struggling to differentiate.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 13, 2009)

They are the same IMHO. Lipbalm is the exact same product too  .


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> They are the same IMHO. Lipbalm is the exact same product too  .



ah, I thought they might be. Interesting about the lip balm


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, I think it is just terminology.  It is interesting Tabitha that you included lip balm as the same.....I am looking to make a massage bar for a massage therapist to use and have been looking for ingredients to help give the bar more 'glide' or 'slip'....guess what lipbalm ingredients do?   So I agree with you.  Although the lip balm base I bought premade for my DD is soooooo hard!

I have been using my lotion bar on my lips too.

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 15, 2009)

I use coconut and castor oils in my lip balm and I find both really help them to glide on smoothly! I tried a few variations with different butters and oils and after a week or so they got so hard. Not anymore!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

If Iwere making a massage bar, it would be slightly different from the lotion bar. I'd use more shea & less beeswax.


----------

